# Diseño de una banda transportadora con sensor de reconocimiento de posición



## Dajonime (Sep 4, 2008)

Buenas noches-

Mi pregunta/problema es el siguiente, tengo que diseñar y construir una banda tranportadora (dividida en 16 partes iguales), y que el usuario pueda conseguir que la banda se detenga en una posición en particular (por ejemplo, que se detenga en la posición 2)

Para hacer mover la banda transportadora tengo pensado un motor de paso, con el unico problema que tengo una relación de peso, que cada posición debe de tener al menos un objeto de 100 gr sobre ella, es decir, el motor de paso debe de ser capaz de girar 2 kg de manera estable, queria saber que motor es el adecuado, o si son necesarios varios motores en diversas partes de la correa.

Por ultimo, para hacer que la banda se detenga en una posición en particular, tenia pensado una compuerta logica con algun sensor laser que pueda leer un codigo binario de los objetos, pero si hay algun sensor de posición mas sencillo, mejor, he leido sobre sensores de color, pero ni idea de ellos.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 4, 2008)

Mediante una reducción adecuada mueves esta "Cosa", según la lectura detienes la banda donde te plazca

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/encoder-optico-128-posiciones-posibles-made-in-casa-15251/


----------



## itvboy (Sep 8, 2008)

Hola, una sugerencia es que evites los motores paso a paso, por la unica razon que son caros, mejor utiliza un motor normal, con su correspondiente reductor de velocidad ya que este les da fuerza y presicion, ahora para determinar la posicion de la banda puedes poner marcadores de metal en toda la banda (ejemplo 16) y un sensor inductivo para contarlas, este sistema lo utiliza el encendido electronico de autos sin distribuidor para saber la posicion de los pistones y poder lanzar la chispa a tiempo, todo lo realiza el CPU.

    Los motores paso a paso estan bien para aplicaciones en pequeno.

Suerte con tu proyecto.


----------



## El nombre (Sep 8, 2008)

Se puede poner un inductivo en el reductor y controlar el paso del piñon interior ('por no colocar un encoder) El reinicio de la cinta lo puedes hacer de la formá ás sencilla que veas.


----------



## pepechip (Sep 8, 2008)

yo tengo diseñado un ascensor de 8 plantas mediante puertas logicas, facilmente puedes ampliarlo para tu banda transportadora y ampliarlo para 16 zonas.
Para la actuacion de la banda puedes utilizar cualquier motor de DC o  AC, solamente tienes que sustituir el circuito de control a transistores por reles.

Te lo puedes bajar desde mi web.
YouTube - Proyecto con maqueta de un ascensor - montacargas de 8 plantas controlado por puertas logicas


----------



## BBMNet (Ene 9, 2009)

Desconozco tu aplicación pero en un baño galvánico utilizamos la siguiente estrategia.

Motor con electrofreno de dos velocidades controlado por contactores (arrancadores). En cada estación se encontraban barras metálicas codificando la posición además de la zonas de acceso y punto central de cada una de ellas (digamos izquierda y derecha ya que entrada y salida dependen del sentido en que la grúa viajera vaya). La detección era por sensores inductivos montados sobre la propia grúa viajera.

El proceso se automatizó con un PLC de manera que cada secuencia según el baño a realizar definía las estaciones y la secuencia que debía seguirse. Cuando se indicaba llegar a una determinada estación el sistema sabía donde se encontraba y hacia donde debía moverse. Al entrar en la zona de acceso se cambiaba a la velocidad baja y al llegar al punto central se desconectaba el motor activándose el freno.

Este sistema funcionó a la perfección. Tanto que en filiales copiaron el sistema.

Ojala estas ideas te ayuden.

Suerte.


----------

